# Prayers needed



## cmgallman (Nov 12, 2012)

My 24 year old son had a knot come up on his side about 2 months ago. It was sore to the touch, but he 'toughed it out' for a few weeks before seeing a doctor. The doctor told him that it was most likely just a fatty tumor, but she ordered an x-ray and an ultrasound of it for the next week. She called him later that week and told him that he would have to go today for an MRI. I went with him. They did the MRI, then told him that they were going to have to do a CT scan. When they were finished, we had to go in and talk to the doctor reading the scans. He explained that my son had a tumor between his bottom 2 ribs. In his own words, the tumor had consumed most of his bottom rib and would need to be removed as soon as possible, along with at least the bottom rib. He said that he could tell us it was cancer until it was removed and tested. His family doctor has already scheduled him with a surgeon Tuesday and said that the surgery will most likely happen within the next week & half. I have never heard of cancer or tumors in this part of the body. Has anyone else ever heard of this? Do you know of anyone else who has gone through this?


----------



## MamaTo3 (May 25, 2012)

Prayers for your son and also praying it is not cancer. ((hugs))


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have heard of this before though I do not personally know anyone with this specific condition. Our prayers and best wishes go with you.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I will be praying for your son ... praying for peace for your family. The Lord bless him and keep him safe.


----------



## BrendaLee (Jan 23, 2013)

Sending prayers! Hoping it's not cancer!

It's my understanding that cancer and/or tumors can show up anywhere.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Prayers for you all.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I've never heard of that medical condition.

I prayed for your son and I prayed for you too.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have never heard of this, wish you and your son the best.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Will keep you and your in my thoughts ...


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

cmgallman said:


> My 24 year old son had a knot come up on his side about 2 months ago. It was sore to the touch, but he 'toughed it out' for a few weeks before seeing a doctor. The doctor told him that it was most likely just a fatty tumor, but she ordered an x-ray and an ultrasound of it for the next week. She called him later that week and told him that he would have to go today for an MRI. I went with him. They did the MRI, then told him that they were going to have to do a CT scan. When they were finished, we had to go in and talk to the doctor reading the scans. He explained that my son had a tumor between his bottom 2 ribs. In his own words, the tumor had consumed most of his bottom rib and would need to be removed as soon as possible, along with at least the bottom rib. He said that he could tell us it was cancer until it was removed and tested. His family doctor has already scheduled him with a surgeon Tuesday and said that the surgery will most likely happen within the next week & half. I have never heard of cancer or tumors in this part of the body. Has anyone else ever heard of this? Do you know of anyone else who has gone through this?


would you mind telling me your sons name? I just like to personalize my prayers, God certainly knows who I'm talking about but I just like to...I praise God that this was found before it caused more damage.....God is Good....always..........


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Praying for him!


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

I have been through this with my husband , it could be a tumor full of infection, they won,t know anything till they do the surgery and send it off, so try not to worry, I will put you and your son on my prayer list.


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

best wishes to you your son and family we will put you on our prayer list. Please keep us posted.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Prayers sent your way.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Prayers sent for a full recovery for your son & comfort for your family.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I am praying.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Definitely sending prayers from North Alabama. Stay strong!!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Praying for your son, family, & the people treating him. Please keep us updated when you get a chance.


----------



## prepperware (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been in a similar situation with a "growth" between my eyes in my sphenoid sinus. They could not biopsy so I would not know what it was until after it was removed. THAT was a long 3 week wait... I made it worst by getting on the internet and "researching" what it could be... Doing this of course opens you up to thinking the worst.. it's human nature... I tell you this because it is a added pressure you and your son do not need to put yourself through. YES.. it could be cancer.... but it might not be... It is not time to assume it is and there is no benefit in doing so.. its a stress and anguish you don't need now. You'll have plenty of time to worry about this IF it is cancer. Mine ended up being benign... It was a 40% chance, I was told after surgery, that it was cancer and in that area it is VERY bad news. 
If you are a person of faith, it is time to put this in God's hands "With Firm Reliance of the Protection of Divine Providence...." Don't make the mistake I did and fill your heads with all the possible outcomes.. it does nobody any good and drags your spirit down... It's a time to center your thoughts... and, as hard as it will be, wait for the final answer... then you can act in accordance with knowledge and not speculation. Prayers to you all...


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

From our house to yours.
God Bless.


----------



## cmgallman (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you all for your prayers. To answer the questions, his name is Tommy. We had the biopsy done Tuesday. I have had a doctor telling me to research diet and juices to help with symptoms. We go back to the doctor Thursday the 21st for the biopsy results. I will post when we find anything out. If anyone knows anything about what foods and/or juices that he needs to consume, please feel free to message me. Thanks again to everyone for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Lord heal Tommy and give wisdom and discernment to the doctors and to what can help heal him .... 

Numbers 6:24-26

24 The Lord bless thee, and keep thee:

25 The Lord make his face shine upon thee, and be gracious unto thee:

26 The Lord lift up his countenance upon thee, and give thee peace.

I know there is the baking soda cure and Dr McDougall diet... may people experience reversals on diseases and sicknesses ... 
We keep Tommy in our prayers... looking forward to a good report


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

If you have the money (just being honest) I would search out a natural doctor and maybe get started on some IV infusions, etc. or at least go visit and get started on something they suggest. It can not hurt at all. 

Continued prayers.


----------



## cmgallman (Nov 12, 2012)

We have the biopsy results back- it is Ewing's Sarcoma. He has a Primitive Neuroectodermal Tumor, which is from the Ewing's Sarcoma family. It is a bone cancer that affects mostly white males between the ages of 10 and 30. He is 24. He has a PET scan scheduled for Tuesday the 26th and we go see his cancer doctor on Thursday the 28th. He will then set up the chemotherapy. From what I have read, we are looking at 6-9 months of treatments and surgery. I have been researching natural remedies to help. Anything that any of you know about Ewing's, please message me. Thanks for all of the prayers.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Essiac.

http://www.herbalhealer.com/essiac.html

I trust this site. I have used their products including the essiac tea concentrate. I had cervical cancer when I was 24. I used the essiac between my treatments.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

cmgallman said:


> Thank you all for your prayers. To answer the questions, his name is Tommy. We had the biopsy done Tuesday. I have had a doctor telling me to research diet and juices to help with symptoms. We go back to the doctor Thursday the 21st for the biopsy results. I will post when we find anything out. If anyone knows anything about what foods and/or juices that he needs to consume, please feel free to message me. Thanks again to everyone for your thoughts and prayers.


I'll pray for him.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Will be praying for you both. It's not an easy diagnosis, but I'm thankful that you have a diagnosis and can now move forward.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Wishing your family all the best from Ohio


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

cmgallman said:


> We have the biopsy results back- it is Ewing's Sarcoma. He has a Primitive Neuroectodermal Tumor, which is from the Ewing's Sarcoma family. It is a bone cancer that affects mostly white males between the ages of 10 and 30. He is 24. He has a PET scan scheduled for Tuesday the 26th and we go see his cancer doctor on Thursday the 28th. He will then set up the chemotherapy. From what I have read, we are looking at 6-9 months of treatments and surgery. I have been researching natural remedies to help. Anything that any of you know about Ewing's, please message me. Thanks for all of the prayers.


PM member named lhalfcent. Her young son was diagnosed with Ewing's, she will be able to help guide you a bit. Search 'sarcoma' on the forum and you will see the thread about her son, also. Take care!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

DJgang said:


> If you have the money (just being honest) I would search out a natural doctor and maybe get started on some IV infusions, etc. or at least go visit and get started on something they suggest. It can not hurt at all.
> 
> Continued prayers.


I agree--4 of 5 doctors say they would not have chemo and 4 of 5 say their families would not have chemo.

I have fresh lemonade EVERY day!!!!And hemp is in my storage with vitamins already!!
I have a list of alternative links on my favorites.
http://www.fourwinds10.net/siterun_data/health/holistic_alternative_medicine/news.php?q=1297700799

http://beforeitsnews.com/health/201...-would-not-take-chemo-themselves-2239669.html

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/lemon-cancer-cells.shtml

http://www.curenaturalicancro.com/

http://www.naturalnews.com/036830_breast_cancer_dietary_changes_recovery.html#ixzz23jwAK0ZL

http://beforeitsnews.com/health/2012/09/5-fabulous-foods-that-kill-cancer-2448604.html

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/search/search.php?refine=y&keywords=Hemp+Seed+Oil&x=13&y=7

http://beforeitsnews.com/health/2012/10/worlds-first-proven-cancer-preventive-2451362.html

http://gerson.org/gerpress/the-gerson-therapy/

We all know there are cures for all cancers in other countries--Big Pharma will not let it be brought here.

Your son has my prayers.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

We will continue to pray. Nothing is impossible with God.

http://www.sott.net/article/242555-Soursop-Fruit-Kills-Cancer-100-Fold-better-Than-Chemotherapy
http://www.youtube.com/user/burzynskimovie


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

I will say a prayer that things turn out well for you all!

Peace and love to you!!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

faithmarie--that is one of my favorite--it makes so much sense.
Thanks for posting that.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

saying a prayer right now


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Oil Pulling: What Is It & How To Do It

AshleysGreenLife.blogspot.com

When I first heard of it, I thought it was some weird oil thing you maybe did to your hair...wrong. Your skin...wrong. Truth be told it's basically where you take 1 tsp. of vegetable oil (coconut) and then swoosh it around your mouth for 20 minutes, spit it out, and repeat it daily.

Why do it?

There are many benefits that come from oil pulling, but the main one is that it improves oral health. According to Dr. Bruce Fife, author of the book: Oil Pulling Therapy: Detoxifying and Healing the Body Through Oral Cleansing, oil pulling...

"Soaks up or "pulls" disease-causing bacteria and their toxins out from around the teeth and gums, cleaning the mouth far better than any toothbrush or mouthwash. And when we remove the bacteria and toxins from our teeth, we free up our body to heal other things."

So in laments terms, when you brush your teeth, you may think your brushing away all the germs and bacteria, but in reality your teeth only represent only 10 percent of the surface of your mouth, so you've got a lot of area left to harbor and grow bacteria. Oil pulling on the other hand, reaches 100 percent of your mouth, from your gums, your tongue, and all the little crevices between your teeth. Once these little nasties are out of your mouth, your body can say, "Well, it's clean here, what else needs some work?" See below for more on the various health conditions that oil pulling can help with.

Why Oil?

To answer your question about "why oil?"... the oil combines with the saliva in your mouth to make a "cleansing solution" that will act as a magnet pulling toxins, bacteria, and microbes from every crevice in your mouth and are held firmly in the solution. Some of it is attracted to the oil, some of it is attracted to the saliva. No matter what attracts them, they are held in the solution, spit out, and then then the body is free of them.

"Without the burden of constantly fighting off oral infections and infiltrating bacteria and there toxins, the body is freed up to focus on self-healing. Inflammation is quieted, blood chemistry is normalized, damaged tissues are repaired, and healing occurs."

1 teaspoon of oil is all you need.

I like to use Nutiva's Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil. I get mine from my local health food store, and I always try to make sure and buy it in bulk when it's on sale. You can save so much money by doing this! I just keep the smaller jars like the one pictured, and refill them from the bigger, bulk jar for ease of use.

Why 20 minutes?

The longer to you push and pull the oil through your mouth, the more microbes are pulled free. After 20 minutes the solution is filled with bacteria, viruses, and other organisms.

A good tip the book stated is that other "oil-pullers" found that if they pulled for a full 20 minutes, certain health problems would go away. But if they reduced their time to less than 10 minutes, their problems returned. The key is finding something to do while you are oil pulling to keep your mind off of it.

To help motivate you to want to oil pull for a full 20 minutes, here's some of the health problems that oil pulling can help with, along with overall detoxifying of the body, (as listed Dr. Fife's Oil Pulling Therapy book):

Acne
Allergies
Arthritis
Asthma
Back and Neck Pain
Bad Breath
Bronchitis
Chronic Fatigue
Colitis
Chron's Disease
Constipation
Dental Cavities 
Dermatitis
Diabetes
Eczema
Hemorrhoids
Hypertension
Insomnia
Migraine Headaches
Mucous Congestion (I feel like oil pulling really helps me get lots of mucous out)
Peptic Ulcers
PMS (I noticed a difference between my pre-oil pulling cramps and my oil-pulling cramps, they were so much more mild than before)
Periodontal Disease (my gums looks much healthier)
Sinusitis
Tooth Abscess

Video: 




I don't know ... but I thought I would post it:flower:


----------



## cmgallman (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry that it's been a while since my last post. It was Ewing's Sarcoma. He got his port put in today. He will be undergoing one year of chemo starting the 11th. Sometime in the next year he will have surgery to remove the tumor and 1-2 ribs. He will go in the hospital for a week, home for 2 weeks, hospital for a week, etc. for a year. If anyone is on facebook and wants, they can like and follow his page Bubba's War with Ewing's Sarcoma. There are people following that I don't even know already.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Still praying for your son, and lhalfcent's son, too. Thought of you both over the weekend - we just learned that my cousin's boy (15 years old) has just been diagnosed with Ewing's, too. They're in for a long haul.

I know lhalfcent's son is doing well, and I was glad to be able to share that with my cousin and her family - just to know someone else has made it to the other side, you know? I pray for the same outcome with your son.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I liked the page set up for your son on Facebook. And continue to pray for him.

I wanted to update here so everyone would know:

Cmgallman's son is starting his chemo today, he's got his IV in and will start soon.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

We will keep praying and be praying for your cousins 15 year old son Goshengirl. Can anyone go to the FB page or is it privet?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

FB page is not private. Just like it and cmgallman will update.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

faithmarie said:


> We will continue to pray. Nothing is impossible with God.
> 
> http://www.sott.net/article/242555-Soursop-Fruit-Kills-Cancer-100-Fold-better-Than-Chemotherapy
> http://www.youtube.com/user/burzynskimovie


I just read this thread, so sorry,hubby and I both will put you in our prayers.

Faith,I was just thinking about the PH and how it affects our body. I just sent a list of foods with low acid to my cousin,two now have cancer,both are in early 50s.

I read a couple years ago that our body should be alkaline low acidic.

Most foods that cause acidic are all whites,and all meats,even fish.

Although 20% acid is good for us,80% of our diet should be low acis.

Foods you'd think are high are really not,they turn to alkaline in our bodys.

Lemons all greens,turnips,mustard,collard
Oranges herbs
dried dates
herbs
Pineapple
Apples
pears
sweet potatos
tomatos
almonds
chestnuts
bananass
peaches
honey dew
watermellon
strawberry
pumlin
peppers


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

acid foods eat 20% of these.

All breads, fish,beef,pork,chicken,etc.

All wheat products. All white sugar,corn,winter squash,oats ,rice,potatos,green peas,peanuts,walnuts cashews.

All dairy except 'sour'.

These foods turn acidic in your body,eating them is fien just not alot of them. 

I found this when my brother had cancer.

OF COURSE I'M NO DOCTOR,SO TAKE THIS AS YOU WILL. iTS WHAT I'D DO AND BASICALLY WHAT WE EAT NOW IS THIS TYPE OF DIET. GOD BLESS AND KEEP YOU BOTH.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Will be saying prayers....


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I haven't been on the forums much lately, but I've been reading cmgallman's facebook page.

Her son had surgery today that lasted all day long, they finished up his surgery around 4pm and he's in ICU for the night.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

faithmarie said:


> We will keep praying and be praying for your cousins 15 year old son Goshengirl. Can anyone go to the FB page or is it privet?


Don't you need to be a FB member to go there??


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

*surgery*



DJgang said:


> I haven't been on the forums much lately, but I've been reading cmgallman's facebook page.
> 
> Her son had surgery today that lasted all day long, they finished up his surgery around 4pm and he's in ICU for the night.


I

I hope Tommy is doing well, please continue to update and we will continue to pray.


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

No prayers here, I hope modern medicine and a skilled doctor get it fixed and he does just fine. I lost a friend to brain cancer 15 years ago....it's a hard process to go through.


----------

